# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Ophelimus maskelli.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros siguiendo con la entomología y las observaciones de las enfermedades de los eucaliptos rojos he logrado identificar otra enfermedad, el nombre científico es Ophelimus maskelli o avispillas de los eucaliptos.

Estas realizan sus puestas en las hojas donde se producen unos abultamientos que en un principio son rojos y cuando la larva  eclosionar se vuelve marones pudiéndose ver el orificio de salida.







He tenido la suerte de comprobar como dos plagas convive en una misma hoja  Ophelimus maskelli y  Glycaspis brimblecombei.

Pego el enlace para los que quieran ver el post de Glycaspis.  http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...+brimblecombei.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

